# Heating work space



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Do any of you use portable heaters to help keep you warm on these properties during winter months? Im looking into buying something, wondering of any preferences....


----------



## MNP&P (Nov 26, 2012)

I wear multiple layers and sometimes let my truck run when I am working outside or in unheated properties and the temps plunge below zero.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

We use peopane heaters you attach to a tank....that way you can go room to room ...


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> We use peopane heaters you attach to a tank....that way you can go room to room ...


I'm leaning in that direction, do you use the 15,000 or 30,000 BTU? From what Ive read the 15k should be enough, while the propane would last longer....:thumbsup:


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

JDRM said:


> I'm leaning in that direction, do you use the 15,000 or 30,000 BTU? From what Ive read the 15k should be enough, while the propane would last longer....:thumbsup:


We just used a 30k-80k propane convection heater to thaw out a small bathroom Sunday. It was uncomfortably hot in there, would work well to heat a medium room i'd think. 
http://www.menards.com/main/heating...rtable-convection-heater/p-1696736-c-6861.htm


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

225,000 btu chimney style heater in the basement will quickly raise the temps in the whole house.


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Do any of you use portable heaters to help keep you warm on these properties during winter months? Im looking into buying something, wondering of any preferences....


My portable heat is supplied by a pair of insulated Carhartt coveralls!


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> My portable heat is supplied by a pair of insulated Carhartt coveralls!


don't forget the stocking hat and gloves. Unless we are there more than 1.5 hr I cant see the reason to spend the money


----------



## SwiftRes (Apr 12, 2012)

hammerhead said:


> don't forget the stocking hat and gloves. Unless we are there more than 1.5 hr I cant see the reason to spend the money


When it's this cold out, 409 insta-freezes when you spray on counter tops, tubs, etc. In order to actually clean, it has to be warmed up some. Plus nearly every house we goto has to be thawed unless it's been previously winterized, and even then, it's a 50/50 shot it wasn't done properly.


----------



## nurumkin (Sep 28, 2012)

*re*

I dont like being cold, I have a 200k btu portable heater that I fire up if i'm going to be at a property more then like 20 min. It's nice to be able to strip down to a tshirt when its below 0 out.


----------



## garylaps (Sep 28, 2012)

SwiftRes said:


> When it's this cold out, 409 insta-freezes when you spray on counter tops, tubs, etc. In order to actually clean, it has to be warmed up some. Plus nearly every house we goto has to be thawed unless it's been previously winterized, and even then, it's a 50/50 shot it wasn't done properly.


I agree. When doing a "sales clean" or a good quality janitorial service you almost have to heat it up to some degree. I use the 200,000 BTU chimney type also. It will heat a house quick. Alot of times I've used windshield washer fluid to clean with as it doesn't freeze the minute it hits a metal sink.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> My portable heat is supplied by a pair of insulated Carhartt coveralls!


Don't cut it here! :whistling2:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I agree, a professional sales clean will take at least 2-3 hrs ( depending on property size ), not to mention the debris removal, we usually spend 4-5 hrs on each REO initial, and I would rather work comfortably if possible!


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

JDRM said:


> Don't cut it here! :whistling2:


Riiighhht. 
Is that because foreclosed houses are soooo much colder in MI than they are in Montana?:bangin:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

For a simple trash out or lock changes sure carharts are fine. 


But when it comes to janitorials........ gotta have heat. 


32 degrees is the same world wide.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Riiighhht.
> Is that because foreclosed houses are soooo much colder in MI than they are in Montana?:bangin:


SO........? Do you tuck your cleaning supplies into your overalls as well? To prevent freezing? Better results overall in comfortable working conditions!!


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

JDRM,

OH BOY YOU just opened a whole can of worms..... I hear those Montana boys tuck all their supplies in the britches.  hahahaha


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

They even tuck their pants legs in their boots.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

BPWY said:


> They even tuck their pants legs in their boots.




*I heard Velcro gloves where the most popular gift in Wyoming this Christmas.*


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

JDRM said:


> SO........? Do you tuck your cleaning supplies into your overalls as well? To prevent freezing?!


Is that a gallon of Simple Green in your Carhartt's, or. . .:thumbup:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

mtmtnman said:


> *I heard Velcro gloves where the most popular gift in Wyoming this Christmas.*




Santa forgot to bring me a pair. 


I'm off the hook for that.


----------

